# Dubai/Abu Dhabi Expat Social Events



## londontoabu (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm coming to Abu Dhabi from London in early July and was wondering if there are any expat socials organised around Abu Dhabi or Dubai, I'm 28 and would like to meet some cool people out there, any ideas at all?

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

londontoabu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm coming to Abu Dhabi from London in early July and was wondering if there are any expat socials organised around Abu Dhabi or Dubai, I'm 28 and would like to meet some cool people out there, any ideas at all?
> 
> Cheers


The majority of the population are expats. You will find plenty of social activities so get yourself a copy of the appropriate Time Out when you arrive.

Nothing has been arranged by this site, although we may do so again at a later date.

-


----------

